# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) شروحات :  شرح كآمل لبرنامج Kies لأجهزة سآمسونج [Kies Samsung]

## mohamed73

السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته       |- وجدت الكثير يسئل عن  كيفية تحديث هاتفي او كيف اعمل نسخه احتياطيه للاشياء التي بجهازي على  الكمبيوتر او كيف ازامن الصور والموسيقى او مزامنة جهات الإتصال..
ولا يعلمون بأنه يوجد برنامج يقوم بكل هذي الاشياء من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
وهو بإسم Kies -|  ماهو برنامج الكيز Kies ؟ *هو برنامج لإدارة هواتف سامسونق على جهاز الكمبيوتر عمل مزامنة و نقل الملفات و 
تحديث الهاتف و تنزيل التطبيقات و ملفات المالتي ميديا .* 
البرنآمج عربي بالكامل وسهل جدا وايضا يوجد شرح كامل للبرنامج ومميزاته بالعربي وبالتفصيل الممل سأطرحه في الموضوع:  لتحميل البرنامج لوندوز :(الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]) لتحميل البرنامج للماك :(الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])  شرح للبرنامج كآمل بالعربي 
[ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]] إضغط على ماتريد وسيتم شرحه امامك

----------


## Khaleelabo

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## aoilrd

مشكـــــــــــــور

----------


## mbarekdak

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## saadi

merciiiiiiii

----------


## saadi

بارك الله فيكم افدتمونا ومنكم نتعلم

----------


## p0utchi

هذه أول مشاركة لي بالمنتدي , ,أشكرك كثيرا علي شرحك البرنامج . وجاري التجربة .

----------


## p0utchi

فقط سؤال ..
هل هناك إمكانية نسخ الـ applications من الهاتف إلي كارت الميموري وتشغيلها من كارت الميموري ؟

----------


## bouhelal

شكرا جزيلا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## tornadoo

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## احمد العراقي

شكرااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا

----------


## احمد العراقي

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## احمد العراقي

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا

----------


## احمد العراقي

لي الشرف ان اكون عضو

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   
بارك الله فيك على الطرح الجميل    
ننتظر جديدك وصل تمييزك    بالتوفيق

----------


## adel gsm666

شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## adel gsm666

بارك الله فيكم افدتمونا ومنكم نتعلم
شكرا

----------


## adel gsm666

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## adel gsm666

الف الف الف شكر

----------


## adel gsm666

شكرا سيدى شكرا

----------


## سيفحاتم

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## kawakib13

مشكـــــــــــــور

----------

